# king ridge ride 5/15



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

planning a tour of some sonoma county roads along the levis gran fondo route starting at 10am in occidental. the ride is about 80 miles with 8000ft of climbing.

route map:
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/33240586/

write up:
http://srcc.memberlodge.com/Default.aspx?pageId=274943

profile of the first major climb:
http://www.srcc.com/profiles_html/king_ridge_rd.HTM

profile of the second major climb (right to left on this one):
http://www.srcc.com/profiles_html/coleman_valley_rd.HTM

anyone who wants to join is welcome.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

*Envey*. Enjoy


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds awesome, but I can't make it this weekend. Have fun!


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

How fast are you going to be? I can't average more than 14 mph now since I am trying to get in shape.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

i expect it to take about 5-6 hours. I think most people who are sure they can do a ride of that size will be fine.

Also Im watching the forecast closely. I may have to postpone this if theres a chance the roads will be wet. descending hauser bridge in the wet is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I guess you guys cancelled because of the rain? Oh well, maybe some other time.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah. I will be rescheduling it for some time in june and will post here again.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Can you do this again in late July, early august. I'll be in bodega bay area


----------

